# Food Safety News Fri 9/25/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 25, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 9/25/2020 4:01 AM
To:

 You











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Guilty pleas lead to January 2021 sentencing date in the ‘Choice’ turned into ‘Prime’ beef scheme*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 25, 2020 12:05 am Howard Mora and Alan Buxbaum, co-owners of Stein Meat Products Inc. in Brooklyn, NY, are scheduled to be sentenced next year after recently entering guilty pleas for a scheme to turn “Choice” beef into “Prime.” Mora, 68, and Buxbaum, 66, must appear for sentencing at 11 a.m., Jan. 7, 2021, in federal court in Brooklyn... Continue Reading

*Listeria found for years at site of sandwich producer*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 25, 2020 12:03 am The factory of a sandwich producer in England linked to an illness was contaminated by Listeria for almost three years, a report into the incident has found. In July 2017, Listeria monocytogenes was isolated from the blood of a 53-year-old in a hospital in Yorkshire and Humberside with an underlying health condition. The man had... Continue Reading

*FSIC warns of risks because of rise in food sold on social media*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 25, 2020 12:01 am Australians have been warned about the potential risks of buying and selling food on social media websites. The Food Safety Information Council (FSIC) said food is being prepared in unregulated home kitchens and offered on social media sites such as Facebook and WeChat. The health promotion charity said the practice has increased significantly since the... Continue Reading

*CDC says recalled mushrooms linked to new Salmonella outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Sep 24, 2020 06:02 pm U.S. officials have linked recalled black fungus to a Salmonella outbreak that has sickened dozens of people in 10 states. The edible fungus is also known as wood ear mushrooms. At least 41 patients are reported in the outbreak according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention outbreak announcement today. Many of them reported... Continue Reading


----------

